# PPK/S-1 is GONE!



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

After a year and a half trying to get it to shoot my reloads, I gave up!

I put it on consignment at a gun store in Las Cruces, NM. I got word
today that someone bought it! It is GONE!

So, you won't be reading any more complaints from me about that little
turkey from Smith & Wesson.

Thanks to all of you who replied to my questions during the last 1 1/2 year
about PPK/S-1 guns. 

I wish it had worked out, but it didn't.

I think I'll use the money to go buy a revolver. They are more reliable!

Bye!


----------

